# 3’x4’ closet ideas



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: 3’x4’ closet ideas*



Greenlight1 said:


> So we are remodeling a property and as it currently stands, 1 bed room is going to have (2) 36”x48” cubbies in the room (pretty much dead space)
> I was going to edit the drawings to eliminate the closet along the wall (12’ x 2’) to give the room more space. Will these 2 cubbies suffice for an “average size” closet for a bed room?
> My thought was to either have pocket doors installed or bi folds to cover the cubbies and put an organizer it them..... sound ok???


cubbies?? are they short or? are they 48 deep or 36 deep


----------



## Greenlight1 (Dec 26, 2019)

They are 36” deep 48” wide.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: 3’x4’ closet ideas*

??????????:wink2:


----------



## Greenlight1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> ??????????


That’s almost exactly what I envisioned hahaha. 
I’m just not positive of the door/barrier we will use to cover the closet


----------

